# Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar On Growing Your Custom Printing Business



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Kick-start your business growth in 2015 with a webinar offered by Transfer Express. At 2 p.m. on January 8 you can learn about 10 new trends in custom printed apparel and how to profit from them. There also will be ordering and application tips to speed up production and reduce errors. 

The webinar is entitled “Growing Your Custom Printing Business in 2015” and is free. To register, go to 
https://www.anymeeting.com/AccountManager/RegEv.aspx?PIID=EB53DB89844631. Should the January 8 time not work for you, the presentation will be archived and available for viewing at your convenience.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

